# (Resolved) How do I turn off 1 click = double click.



## Duckster (Mar 30, 2007)

So I have this problem where when I click once, it double clicks, turned it on somehow, but I have NO idea how to turn it off, anyone able to offer me some comfort? I think I'm going to go insane.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: How do I turn off 1 click = double click.*

Go to start/control panel/folder options and turn it off


----------



## Duckster (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: How do I turn off 1 click = double click.*

Tyvm


----------

